# Driver used route history to locate previous passenger and beat him



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/suit-uber-driver-used-app-to-find-customers-home-beat-him/









*Suit: Uber driver used app to find customer's home, beat him.*
*







*
*A lawsuit filed Thursday in Cook County Circuit Court accuses an Uber driver of using the company's app to find a passenger's home address so that he could wait for him to get home and attack him.*

*The suit was filed by David Riordan, who said he requested an Uber to take him home about 2 a.m. on Dec. 18, 2016 after leaving a party, according to court documents.*

*When Uber driver Muntsr Abuseini arrived at the intersection of Damen and Division in the Wicker Park neighborhood to pick him up, Riordan said Abuseini became aggressive toward him and kicked him out of the car, according to the suit. Abuseini then got out of the car and punched Riordan in the face and tackled him.*

*Riordan went to a friend's home afterwards and reported the incident to Uber about 2:30 a.m. He then called another Uber to take him home, according to the suit. When he got to his home in Logan Square, Abuseini attacked him from behind and hit him in the head with a metal baton.*

*According to the suit, Abuseini told Riordan "Don't f- with Uber drivers," during the attack.*

*Abuseini was arrested Jan. 23 in Lake View and subsequently charged with aggravated battery with a deadly weapon, according to Chicago Police.*

*His bail was was set at $75,000 and he was released from Cook County Jail after posting bond, according to court records. He has pleaded not guilty to the charges.*

*The suit accuses Abuseini of battery, assault and causing Riordan emotional distress during the attack. It also accuses Uber of negligently hiring and supervising.*

*Uber declined to comment on the suit, but a spokeswoman said Abuseini's "access to the driver app was removed.*


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

He will never **** with uber driver again lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds fishy, when he arrived, he became abusive and kicked him out. What happened between him getting there and getting in? 

One less driver (and one less annoying pax) in Chicago.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Did this happen in 2014?

Your pic doesn't even match up to the mugshot.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Did this happen in 2014?
> 
> Your pic doesn't even match up to the mugshot.


What mugshot? lol that's the victim dah


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Hahahaha, Good.

News needs to learn both sides of the story, people don't just "become" aggressive.


----------

